# Carver Trumatic 3000 Problem



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My Carver Trumatic 3000 is circa 1991. I tried to light the heater last weekend and the control knob wouldn't return up to its normal position after lighting - it was always stubborn. I tried to pull it up and the knob pulled right out of its housing with a long metal rod attached. A small disc stopped it coming right out. The heater was lit so I had to turn the gas off at the bottle to extinguish the flame which I did immediately. Anyone know if I can fix this myself and in the meantime is it safe to have the gas turned on to run the cooker.

thanks
John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You should have a gas isolator tap for each appliance, providing you turn off the gas supply to the faulty unit you will be safe to use the cooker.Not sure if you can get parts now for that model,try phoning them, you can get number off their website.

cabby


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi John,

I've got a '97 vintage 3600 or somesuch number and the knob does seem to be loose on that. I nearly pulled it out last weekend. I suspect that the knob only sits on top of another rod so that it can be removed with the cover. I have not investigated further but I wouldn't be unduly concerned if I were you.

JohnW


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi John... I have the same heater in my 92 Highlander if you remove the screws holding the front panel on you should see how it fits.. the heater should have a safety valve fitted and once the flame is out the gas should be off.. I would assume it would be safe to turn the gas on at the bottle.. but do check there is no smell of gas.. I had my whole heater apart last year to give it a good service and clean out.. it still works great even so it is now 16 years old.

I have the original instruction book here... if you need a copy PM me your e-mail address and I'll scan it for you.

Cheers

Teckie


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks to all who responded. I have fixed the problem. Took off front cover by releasing spring clips at the bottom. The spindle had just been pulled out of its holder. Pushed it back in and hey presto!! everything fine.

John


----------

